# Arlington Funeral



## car (Jun 5, 2008)

Funeral in bad WX yesterday in Arlington.  The Air Force shows well.

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-31270#


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 5, 2008)

Makes me proud to watch them honor their fallen in such a respectable quiet way.

A comment below the vid...



> Their commitment and discipline in the face of high winds and rain transforms that storm into a natural symphony of homage to the fallen.



LL


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks car!

RIP to the Fallen and great job by the AF!

A blog from the site caught my eye:



> Next to making the ultimate sacrifice, laying down your life for your country or fellow Soldier/Airman/Sailor/Marine, is the privilege of honoring those who have.
> 
> The custom is believed to date back to the time of Genghis Khan, when a horse was sacrificed to serve the fallen warrior in the next world. Today, we honor them much differently, however the result is the same - TO HONOR THEM. These brave men (yes, brave to stand there risking their lives in that storm), did just that. They stood their ground and completed their duty, just as many have done before them, and many will in the future. I too have had the honor and privilege to do the same. Full dress uniform, rain, shine, extreme heat or cold, with never a complaint.
> 
> Thank you to all the Soldiers, Airmen, Sailors, and Marines who carry on the tradition.



X2.


----------



## car (Jun 9, 2008)

This may be urban legend......

....but I heard that back a few years ago, when a hurricane hit DC (summer of '03 or '04), the tomb guards at Arlington were told that they were relieved and they could seek shelter from the storm. They refused to leave their post.


----------



## tova (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw that video the other day - truly awe-inspiring....RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 9, 2008)

People make jokes about the Air Force not being "real" military.... but that was outstanding.  Truely professional.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 9, 2008)

car said:


> This may be urban legend......
> 
> ....but I heard that back a few years ago, when a hurricane hit DC (summer of '03 or '04), the tomb guards at Arlington were told that they were relieved and they could seek shelter from the storm. They refused to leave their post.



100% true

http://www.snopes.com/military/isabel.asp



SgtUSMC8541 said:


> People make jokes about the Air Force not being "real" military.... but that was outstanding.  Truely professional.



Agree 100%.


----------

